# Big mortgage company



## Adisiwaya (Nov 27, 2013)

Has anyone worked with the bigger mortgage companies that are always on TV like lending tree and quicken loans or others? Does anyone know a good mortgage consultant in Minnesota?


----------



## rod44 (Jun 17, 2013)

Be cautious of anyone that calls themselves a "mortgage consultant" or consultant of any kind. If they are "selling" you a mortage that they recommend they are not consultants but "salesmen". Many people use the term "consultant" to give you a false sense of security in dealing with them. Just some food for thought.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Lending Tree is a lead seller, not a lender. If you want multiple quots, fill out their form.
*However, It'd be a cold day in hell for me to do that.*
*Search Quicken loans complaints....*


----------



## rod44 (Jun 17, 2013)

Go to your local bank where you can deal with someone face to face. If you can't fit into their requirements maybe you should re think your plan and not bite off more than you can chew.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Got my last two home loans on Lending Tree. They take your infor then 5 or 6 companies compete for your loan, once the loan is signed they sell it off to one of the Big BOys.

There is a lot of differences in those competing for your loans, read the fine print carefully, one had a pre-payment penalty, I told then to stop bothering me when I saw that.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

DO NOT use Bank of America or Wells Fargo. BofA tried to foreclose on a house that didn't even have a mortgage (it was paid off, and the owners were of foreign descent, IIRC Japanese, and they were targeted because it was assumed they wouldn't fight it) and as for Wells Fargo, I've heard from more than one person who works in banking that they hear more negative things about WF than every other bank put together.

Use a locally owned credit union if you can.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I've been pleased with Capital One and Chase home loans. They were very easy to work with.

Do not go with Royal United Mortgage. They contacted me after I went through Lending Tree. They seemed on the up and up, had a good BBB rating, but were a nightmare! They strung me along for months, cost me quite a bit of money and changed the loan terms AFTER the time I was supposed to close. I ended up walking away from the deal.


----------



## amandaleigh (Apr 10, 2013)

I got my home mortgage through Quicken loans and was very pleased with the service. My credit was 5 points below qualify for the lowest interest rate they were offering and they helped me go through my report item by item. We were able to catch a medical bill that was listed as being in collections, that had been paid by my insurance company and were able to get that item removed. We had also paid off a car just a few weeks before offering on our house that was not yet reflecting on the report and got that updated as well. those two items gave an instant 40 point boost to my score and got me the lower rate. 
My employer at the time had negotiated a preferred status with quicken so I received a $500 discount off of my closing costs also. The only snag that we ran into was not really their fault. The property that I purchased had an additional lot that transferred with it. The property was in foreclosure and the bank that owned it was not aware of the property, so quicken did not learn of it until they were preparing the deed for transfer. It made our mortgage payment go up by about $20 a month over what was quoted, but well worth it for the extra land.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

wells fargo is horrid ( credit card ). they were calling on me saying I was delinquent before I had gotten my first bill.. Now I ask you, how am I to pay a bill I have not received yet? In fact the representative said the bill had only left their office the day before. I asked her how I was to have been able to pay that and she had no idea what my problem was. I paid off the whole bill the day I did get it in the mail.


----------

